# כל יום



## airelibre

As I understand it, כל יום means every day. So, how does someone say all day, as in all day long, the whole day?


----------



## hebrewman

All day long = כל היום (All the day/The all day)


----------



## airelibre

So how do you distinguish between all of today and all day?


----------



## hebrewman

Could you please bring some sentence examples how do you distinguish between them?


----------



## arielipi

could you pelase bring some sentences with the words you want to be translated and explained?


----------



## OsehAlyah

airelibre said:


> As I understand it, כל יום means every day. So, how does someone say all day, as in all day long, the whole day?


To the best of my, admittedly limited knowledge  The word  can take on three different meanings depending on what follows it. Following are the standard patterns:
1. When followed by a singular noun, the word כל takes on the meaning of "each, every". Example: כל יום Each Day
2. When followed by a singular noun with a definite article (which of course is ה) the word כל takes on the meaning of "whole". Example: כל היום The Whole Day
3. When followed by a plural noun with a definite article, the word כל then means "all". Example: כל הימים "All The Days" or in proper English "All Of The Days"

Now these are standard structures, that could almost be thought of as a single word.



hebrewman said:


> Could you please bring some sentence examples how do you distinguish between them?


The confusing part here is the fact that the word היום means today, whereas when used in the standard construct as outlined above it takes on an entirely different meaning. So I believe the questions that was asked is how would one say: "I spent the whole day today cleaning."
Against my better judgment I'll venture a guess and say that כל היום היום would be used to mean "the whole day today". Alternately I wonder if you could say something like כל יום שלם instead, if you didn't feel like repeating the word היום twice. 
Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in with the correction if it's wrong.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> To the best of my, admittedly limited knowledge  The word  can take on three different meanings depending on what follows it. Following are the standard patterns:
> 1. When followed by a singular noun, the word כל takes on the meaning of "each, every". Example: כל יום Each Day
> 2. When followed by a singular noun with a definite article (which of  course is ה) the word כל takes on the meaning of "whole". Example: כל  היום The Whole Day
> 3. When followed by a plural noun with a definite article, the word כל  then means "all". Example: כל היומים "All The Days" or in proper English  "All Of The Days"



This is a very good explanation in my opinion. 



> The confusing part here is the fact that the word היום means today,  whereas when used in the standard construct as outlined above it takes  on an entirely different meaning. So I believe the questions that was  asked is how would one say: "I spent the whole day today cleaning."
> Against my better judgment I'll venture a guess and say that כל היום  היום would be used to mean "the whole day today". Alternately I wonder  if you could say something like כל יום שלם instead, if you didn't feel  like repeating the word היום twice.
> Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in with the correction if it's wrong.



Well, you could say היום כל היום ניקינו את החדר. There is nothing awkward about it. Alternatively, you can say לקח לי יום שלם לנקות את החדר.   

כל יום שלם = every whole day (whatever that means).


----------



## arielipi

He probably means all day long. correct if wrong


----------



## OsehAlyah

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> כל יום שלם = every whole day (whatever that means).


That was supposed to be "Вес день, полностью" 
I also managed to misspell that, I meant to type כל היום שלם
I now see that I misspelled days as well. I think it should be כל הימים and not כל היומים
Oh well, back to lurking for me. Thank You Gezer. 


arielipi said:


> He probably means all day long. correct if wrong


Yes yes, of course.


----------



## airelibre

Thank you very much OsehAlyah. You answered exactly what I was unsure about. (And of course thank you to those who backed up his answer)


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

OsehAlyah said:


> That was supposed to be "Вес день, полностью"



One could probably say כל היום, בשְלֵמוּתוֹ(in it's entirety), but I don't think this addition is needed in either language...


----------



## arielipi

כל היום כולו יותר טוב לדעתי
לאורך כל היום


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

arielipi said:


> *כל היום כולו* יותר טוב לדעתי
> לאורך כל היום



You are right, of course.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Thanks guys. Great stuff.


----------

